# 18" & 17 1/2" Monster Pompanos with 6 more



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Got started this morning at 7:20. The water was just as calm as it could be. After getting set up and threw my lines out, caught my first pompano at 13 ½” about 15 minutes from the first cast. Not much to talk about until 10:00; then my rod took off and reeled in my first big pompano at 17 /1/2”. All calm again until around 11:30. The wind picked up and the surf got rough. Rebaited my lines again and went for another round. The rough water got the pompano moving, catching a 13” pompano and right after that landed what I would call big daddy pompano at 18”. Next round we caught a 14” pompano, 2 hard heads on the same rig at the same time, and a nice size ray all back to back. Started thinking about packing up and heading home but rebaited once more and caught bam bam bam 3 pompanos all in the 14” range within 5 minutes. Wind had picked up so strong, one of my sons had to hold the umbrella at all times. So we called it a day and were thrilled with our Pompa-Palooza! Out the 8 pompanos we caught, 6 were Florida pompanos and 2 were Permit pompanos (the silver ones). All fish were caught on a mixture of fresh dead shrimp or live sand fleas.

View attachment 50139


View attachment 50140


View attachment 50143


View attachment 50141


View attachment 50142


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Good looking mess of fish. Looks like I need to make some time to surf fish.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

What beach were you at?


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

good job. i haven't caught a single pompano all year on the surf. you must have found a nice school


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Permit??*

All the fish I see in the pictures are Florida pompano. Get a picture of each ( Florida and permit) and pay attention to the location of the dorsal and anal fins. Color is not a good indication. I have caught pompano with a lot of yellow and no yellow.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> All the fish I see in the pictures are Florida pompano. Get a picture of each ( Florida and permit) and pay attention to the location of the dorsal and anal fins. Color is not a good indication. I have caught pompano with a lot of yellow and no yellow.


 
After reviewing what you said and looking at the fish picture book. I stand corrected sorry about that. Keep on fishin!!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

mxracer19 said:


> What beach were you at?


 
Gulf State Park west of the pavillion....Keep on fishin!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

How's the grass. It was so bad this morning here I gave up. I cast 3-4 times in an hour. Spent the rest of the time pulling off grass.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Grass was spotty, but overall real good on Tuesday.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

We're at Santa Rosa Villa and it was unfishable.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice pomps!!


----------



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice fish!! I echo the same thing as the other guys. I went out Monday and the grass was still brutal.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

I tried fishing today and it was unfishable. Grass or algae was so bad I only made one cast and it was over. Headed back in; will tried another day.


----------

